# Rival Equipped Bikes at $3,500 Price Point?



## rollin nolan (Jun 22, 2007)

I've got a Rival equipped 07 Roubaix Expert that I love. A buddy of my wants to cross over from mountain biking and has a $3,500 budget. It looks like Shimano has pushed Ultegra back into the OEM market this year (even though we all know Rival is a superior group for less money). 

Can anyone think of a Rival equipped bike on the market right now at this price point?


----------



## capt_phun (Jun 14, 2004)

There are better bikes for less money. A Look 566 with Rival is around $2500.


----------



## Magdaddy (Feb 23, 2007)

that kinda money can get you a Force build on a leftover 08 Cervelo RS-that's 09 Force also. I came close to getting that bike, but my local shop gave me a price on a high zoot Giant(full Red) that I couldn't pass on.

That's a very generous budget he has, he could easily build something for that price range too. I have been a Specialized guy for ten years now, mtn and road. At first I considered the Tarmac and Roubaix Pro, as well as the aforementioned Cervelo, and a lower Giant.

The Tarmac I didn't care for in White, and the Roubiax just didn't do it for me. The Cervelo RS was extremely nice, and the leftovers are EVERYWHERE...but with 7800 DA. The Cervelo RS limited edition bike with Force is as the name implies...limited. However, I found that Cervelo still had some sizes in stock, and I found more than a handful of dealers on line who had them.

The Cervelo RS is truely a ton of bike for the money. Tell your friend good luck, and that he'll love road riding too. Even makes you faster on the dirt too!


----------



## Corndog (Jan 18, 2006)

+1 on getting something like a left over RS. You can get them for like $1700. Get a Rival kit for $700. Then get a really nice set of wheels and bar/stem/post. 

He would be well under that budget listed. You could also pick up an R3 on closeout, about $2400 at most places.


----------



## HikenBike (Apr 3, 2007)

rollin nolan said:


> I've got a Rival equipped 07 Roubaix Expert that I love. A buddy of my wants to cross over from mountain biking and has a $3,500 budget. It looks like Shimano has pushed Ultegra back into the OEM market this year (even though we all know Rival is a superior group for less money).
> 
> Can anyone think of a Rival equipped bike on the market right now at this price point?


Look for the 2008 Cannondale System Six with Rival. Full retail was $2400 in 2008. C'dale stopped making the System Six and they are popular, so it might be hard to come by. If a local dealer has one left over, it's worth a test ride.

http://www.cannondale.com/bikes/08/cusa/model-8RST4D.html


----------



## TheChief (Jul 31, 2008)

*Wow, lots of choices*

I picked up the Look 566. Sounds like the retail has been modified to 2799 on them though. I really love the bike but the Rival drivetrain has blown be away. The 09 rival is awesome and I am glad to make the leap. My brother is a Dura-ace guy and after tuning my bike and riding it he was sold on the SRAM too.

I also rode the Specialize Roubaix with Rival, but the cost was not justified against the Look.

The Treks are just coming out and I guess they are building alot more SRAM.


----------

